# Testing wifes new camera



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey guys, I gave my wife a new camera for college graduation, and I finally got to play with it myself. These pics should be a little better than my old pocket camera could do!

The 18 is a RRR bod that I lettered for a customer, Karl Satterlee. He still has to finish the details, but I'ts ready for him!
Next, Devil Woman, one of Marty Robbins first full size dirt cars from around '64 was pictured once before, but the pics sucked. That was a full-fendered DragJet Resins 37 Ford,cut extensively and the screwposts moved foreward about 3/16". The front cow catcher is paper clips bent with a window net from a JL Chevelle stocker for screen. Rub rails are plastic coated paper clips with enuff stripped back to make pegs to mount in holes drilled in the bod. Headers are the plastic stripped off paper clips to make tubing.
Chassis is JLTO ground on the sides for body clearance, drilled to accept Thunder Brushes with homemade silicone sponges on the rear, and brass full independant front with G+ wheels.I also installed Aroura brass gears and arm to smooth the gear action.
Paint and clearcoat is Krylon, with my vinyl decals.

Hope ya'll like em. --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AWESOME dirt cars man :thumbsup: 

One question........how did the JLTO chassis run after you drilled and added the Thunderbrushes??? I'm curious if the JLTO arm performs any better with the Thunderbrushes.......or if it's about the same when using the stock JLTO brushes.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Very sweet DAC look great. Some more ideas just popped into my head. Off to the dungeon ! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking cars DAC and looks like the new camera takes some great shots.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DAC,
Sure do look good. Like the idea of using the coated clips. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

DAC, The pics look great.... :thumbsup:

IMHO, Devil Woman needs a little roughing up, I am sure that's how it looked when they built it, but everyone knows that a dirt track car just aint right until it has a few dings and lots-o-dirt on it... 

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, I am liking these 2, Dac!....now just for some HO scale dirt spattered on them....LOL


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comps and opinions, guys.
TX- it dont have the JL arm in it anymore, but with them tires, I ran it and didn't like the fact that there was no "coast" when I would lift, so instead of makin 1 change at a time, I swapped the gears, arm and drilled for the ThunderBrushes all at once. Not only did I get it to coast, it turned laps 1.5 seconds faster on my 40' track. The arm is just a 15 ohm AFX. Shouldnt have changed that much at once, but I did what it took to get some "smooth" out of it.
Jeff & Joez, probly wont get clay spattered on it but when racin' season starts she'll start showin that it aint no shelf queen! Purty much the same as real racin'!

Have a good 4th guys! --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Thanks for the comps and opinions, guys.
> TX- it dont have the JL arm in it anymore, but with them tires, I ran it and didn't like the fact that there was no "coast" when I would lift, so instead of makin 1 change at a time, I swapped the gears, arm and drilled for the ThunderBrushes all at once. Not only did I get it to coast, it turned laps 1.5 seconds faster on my 40' track. The arm is just a 15 ohm AFX. Shouldnt have changed that much at once, but I did what it took to get some "smooth" out of it.
> Jeff & Joez, probly wont get clay spattered on it but when racin' season starts she'll start showin that it aint no shelf queen! Purty much the same as real racin'!
> 
> Have a good 4th guys! --- Circle Track DAC



DAC, I've tuned a few of my JLTO's and they actually had pretty darn good amount of coast....with the stock arm,mags and brushes...... When I get my track up and running I'll tinker a bit more with the arm and brush combo......see if I find anything different. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

DAC, super job on the dirt cars. I love watching the 1:1 ones on a Sat night.

I've never had to expand the brush holes to run JB Thunderbrushes on anything other than R1 black chassis. By the time they got to R5 even the Thunderbrushes run loose. I know some folks were not as thrilled with some of the later JLTO releases, notably R6, but the chassis starting at the R6 release is the best one they ever did.

I've had plenty of luck freeing up JLTOs just by switching to stock TJet brushes or going to a lighter brush tension with the stock JL brushes. Other easy ways to tame them include switching the JL magnets with Aurora Tuffones or AFX non-mag magnets (both cars will be much happier) and using a brass idler gear in the JLTO. Switching to the stock TJet gearing does smooth out the JL chassis quite a bit but it's a lot more work to do it. If you're going to go to all that effort you may as well swap out the JL axles too and consider mounting a better wheel set all the way around. 

Also, give the Wizzards brushes a try. Nothing wrong with JBs (I love 'em), but the JLTO slot cars are a tinkerers delight. Until you've exhausted every possible way of tweaking these inexpensive little rockets there's always something else to try.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey again!
TX & AFX too-- This chassis was just an experiment. I've only gotten ahold of 8 JLTO's
and I can buy nos t-jets cheaper. 2 of those JLTO's had straight, true chassis, so I messed with one.They are parts cars to me. I'm not a collector so I cant tell ya the difference in releases, so I mainly build my stuff outa nos or decent used Aurora. Bendin brush springs didn't work, and I just dont like domed brushes. Far as wheels, axles and tires go, I've got plenty of cars shoed up with the aftermarket double flanges, brass fronts, etc. and these setups built out of stock stuff(the rears are 440x2sponges that wore too short)run as good or better. Lighter front wheels, I just add lead to the chassis. I've even built lead front wheels for bodies ya cant lower far enuff or have real long quarter panels. Helps them a bunch. Just got done testin some lead fronts. Shoulda probly built .360s or 70s for the rear but .400 looked better and it still will run competitve lap times. All this modification tho, still boils down to the best finger finesse as ya'll know,rippin off laps without wreckin' is more important than woopass power, and the only finger I got arthritis in so far is my trigger one, damn the luck! 

Thanks for the responses --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

DAC,I need to cast you a real ready made dirt body you like.
Chris


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Dac--

You know I never tire of looking at your pics. 

I think you are quite the talented Artist--in both your hobby and your business.
Your cars have been an inspiration to me and many other on HT, since the day you posted your first pic. I hope you never quit customizing!

As always, another top job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers, Mate!


----------

